# Traveling In Pa



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

i will be travel to PA. in a week and was going to take route 222 from Allentown to Lancaster.Just wondering how the road was to take the tt.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Have traveled it a few times, but never with our Outback. Will be heading that way in the fall and that is the route of choice. It has some stop and go but the road is big enough for TT travel. I am sure some of the local outbackers will have better in depth info.

My 2cents, Jim


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

The road is not that bad, but you are in PA and the roads aren't the best as in most states. Just watch out for pot holes and you will be fine. the roads really aren't too bad.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

thevanobackers said:


> i will be travel to PA. in a week and was going to take route 222 from Allentown to Lancaster.Just wondering how the road was to take the tt.


Been that way several times going from NJ to Lancaster. Although we never had our trailer in tow, it wasn't bad, mainly two lane road with some stop and go at times.

Ralph


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

We are soon to head that way ourselves and plan on taking Rt 78 to Rt 100 south to Rt 23 west.

Another popular route is Rt 78 west to Rt 501 south. Neither 100, 23 or 501 are highways but more country roads.

Maybe we'll see ya.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Piecemakers said:


> We are soon to head that way ourselves and plan on taking Rt 78 to Rt 100 south to Rt 23 west.
> 
> Another popular route is Rt 78 west to Rt 501 south. Neither 100, 23 or 501 are highways but more country roads.
> 
> Maybe we'll see ya.


You don't want to go that way right now. They start construction on I78 from Rt 61 at Hamburg to Straustown exit.

It will be a nightmare like usual...........

222 from Allentown to Lancaster is fine.

There is construction on 222 between the PA Turnpike exit and Ephrata exit though.

Steve


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

222 Is just fine. Where in Lancaster are you going - What Campground? 222 has a lot of 2 lane roads and some of it is highway. A lot of farmland and nice countryside.

Have a safe trip.


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

mikenkristipa said:


> 222 Is just fine. Where in Lancaster are you going - What Campground? 222 has a lot of 2 lane roads and some of it is highway. A lot of farmland and nice countryside.
> 
> Have a safe trip.


jellystone in quarryville


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Ah - I've heard that it is very nice - a little pricey though


----------

